

GoDaddy ends support for Ruby as of 23/01/2014 - pothibo
http://support.godaddy.com/help/article/1406/ruby-on-rails-troubleshooting

======
seancoleman
Hi everyone, Product Manager from GoDaddy here. A lot of you have made the
correct assumption. We simply host very few Ruby sites. We are radically
improving our hosting, and with all the great offerings like Heroku (kicks
ass) it doesn't make much sense to continue to invest in what will be a less
than great user experience for Ruby developers. I'm happy to answer any more
questions here!

~~~
seeingfurther
Any chance you can clean up the UI on the domain management and purchase order
flow? It's a mess.

~~~
runnr_az
Hey... I'm a dev over at GoDaddy. While that area isn't my direct area of
development, I work with those guys -- we're cleaning all that stuff up very
dramatically. I think you'll be pleased...

------
MartinCron
Maybe this is just broad stereotype, but I don't see a huge overlap in "Ruby
people" and "GoDaddy people"

~~~
Ricapar
My thoughts exactly. Most people cringe at using GoDaddy as a registrar.

Using them for _hosting_ your site? Double-cringe.

~~~
collyw
Ok, naive question, what would make one registrar better or worse than
another. They all do the same thing, no?

~~~
staticshock
GoDaddy supported SOPA, their advertising campaigns are notoriously sexist,
their CEO once posted a "white man's burden" video of him "saving some poor
Africans" by killing an elephant, and they're constantly in the news for
sleazy anti-consumer business tactics that add up to an awful, socially
irresponsible corporation.

They've since recanted their SOPA support, but I think it'll take more than a
calculated business move to regain any consumer trust. Personally, I'd advise
being familiar with the organizations that have _ever_ supported SOPA, and
cutting ties with them for any future endeavors:

[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_organizations_with_offi...](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_organizations_with_official_stances_on_the_SOPA_and_PIPA)

Here are some previous mentions of GoDaddy/SOPA on HN:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=3381822](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=3381822)
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=3393477](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=3393477)

~~~
tmarman
SOPA Was the biggest misstep for me, and was the breaking point for me to
migrate all my domains elsewhere. I ended up at Namecheap because I liked the
way they addressed the situation.

------
5vforest
> Rails version 1.1.6 is supported in the default directory

So yes, I doubt anyone is still using GoDaddy for Rails hosting.

------
DorianMarie
This is hilarious:

"If you have Java enabled for your hosting account, it will conflict with
Rails."

"Currently, Rails version 1.1.6 is supported in the default directory, while
Rails 2.2.2 is considered an alternate "development" environment"

etc...

~~~
dragonwriter
Yeah, I mean, that's not really "supporting" Rails in any meaningful sense to
start with, so its hardly significant that they are ending "support".

------
xacaxulu
This is like someone breaking up with you on Facebook when you left them 2
years ago hahaha. I think we'll get through this tough time! _sniff_

------
ddoolin
I dunno. This is probably better for both communities. Better to offer no
support than offer terrible support anyway.

~~~
seancoleman
We (GoDaddy) agree. We are radically improving our hosting and focusing on
fewer areas helps.

------
tempodox
Maybe this post exists only to convince us that there actually are Ruby devs
using GoDaddy. Never underestimate the value of counter-intel!

------
Smudge
I had the pleasure of trying to get a Rails site running on GoDaddy, primarily
because my client had already purchased their hosting plan. This was circa
2009, and it was the first and last time I'd ever attempt such a thing.

I don't really blame GoDaddy, since their shared hosting infrastructure is
just not built for long-running processes. For rails, CGI is laughably slow,
and FastCGI, while faster, still wasn't performant enough and was causing
intermittent 500 errors.

I ended up converting the entire project to static HTML (getting rid of the
rails CMS component) and it was smooth sailing from there. Thankfully the
client required very few updates to the site after that (otherwise I might
have tried to move it onto Drupal or something).

------
johnward
It seems like a lot of the ruby community would use PAaS solutions. Even if
they wanted to run their own server It's highly unlikely that they would be
using a shared godaddy server. Not really that big of a deal.

~~~
dragonwriter
Even if they wanted a shared server, I suspect that the number of people who'd
want a shared server with primary support for Rails 1 and alternate,
"development" support for Rails 2 is vanishingly small.

------
kenkam
Feels like GoDaddy tried desperately to gain mind-share of ruby/rails
developers, realised it was costing more than it was making and hence shutting
it down.

------
elwell
"GoDaddy ends support for Clojure as of null"

------
laureny
Yet another sign that Ruby's popularity is waning.

~~~
asveikau
I suspect the downvoters need to have more of a sense of humor.

~~~
laureny
Yeah, I don't know what's most predictable about some Hacker News readers, the
fact that they are in love with Ruby or that they are not good at detecting
sarcasm.

